
Respiratory patterns classifier for screening of Covid-19 - the_real_sparky
https://www.profillic.com/paper/arxiv:2002.05534
======
the_real_sparky
Don’t think this has been posted before even though the original article was
from February. Here’s the page with PDF download of the paper:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.05534](https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.05534)

“ Abnormal respiratory patterns classifier may contribute to large-scale
screening of people infected with COVID-19 in an accurate and unobtrusive
manner”

